
“Quantum entanglement speed. It’s in excess of 10000 times the speed of light.” - davix55
https://futurism.com/chinese-physicists-measure-speed-of-quantum-entanglement-2
======
madeuptempacct
“spooky action at a distance”

It seems that everything I read states that this isn't actually a thing: No
information can be transferred, nothing is changed at a distance. Is that
wrong? This is so confusing.

This is the speed of what exactly?

There is the old related link here:
[https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/06/china-s-quantum-
sate...](https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/06/china-s-quantum-satellite-
achieves-spooky-action-record-distance)

Are the satellites basically signing the message kind of like quantum radar?

------
detaro
appears based on [https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/150207-chinese-
physicist...](https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/150207-chinese-physicists-
measure-speed-of-einsteins-spooky-action-at-a-distance-at-least-10000-times-
faster-than-light), which also links to the paper:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1303.0614](http://arxiv.org/abs/1303.0614)

